#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Ενίσχυση της αυτοαπασχόλησης πτυχιούχων τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης. (Β’ Κύκλος) - Ερώτηση

## Christ0s

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
μια βασική προυπόθεση του προγράμματος είναι η δημιουργία αυτοτελούς επαγγελματικού χώρου. Γνωρίζει κανείς αν για επαγγελματικό χώρο - έδρα μηχανικού αυτοαπασχολούμενου, υπάρχει υποχρέωση για τήρηση των κανόνων προσβασιμότητας σε άτομα με αναπηρία (αμεα);

----------


## Christ0s

κατι βρήκα εδώ  ​http://epan2.antagonistikotita.gr/up...ita_amea_.pdf3. 

_Αυτοτελής επαγγελματικός χώρος, στον 1ο όροφο, σε κτίριο γραφείων 8όροφηςοικοδομής κατασκευής 1970 όπου ο τότε κανονισμός δεν προέβλεπε ελάχιστεςδιαστάσεις ανελκυστήρα για άτομα με αναπηρία (αναπηρικό αμαξίδιο) μπορεί ναενοικιασθεί ως έδρα επαγγελματικής στέγης ή πρέπει να πληρούνται οι ελάχιστεςπροδιαγραφές προσβασιμότητας ΑΜΕΑ;_ 

Δεδομένου ότι ο Νέος Οικοδομικός Κανονισμός (ΝΟΚ-Ν.4067/2012) προβλέπει στο άρθρο26, παρ.4 ότι: «Στα υφιστάμενα πριν από την ισχύ του παρόντος νόμου κτίρια πουστεγάζονται υπηρεσίες του Δημοσίου, νομικά πρόσωπα δημοσίου δικαίου, νομικά πρόσωπαιδιωτικού δικαίου του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα, κοινωφελείς οργανισμοί, οργανισμοίτοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης πρώτης και δεύτερης βαθμίδας ή έχουν χρήσεις συνάθροισηςκοινού (χώροι συνεδρίων, εκθέσεων, μουσείων, συναυλιών, αθλητικών ή πολιτιστικώνσυγκεντρώσεων, ναοί, θέατρα/ κινηματογράφοι,εστιατόρια/ζαχαροπλαστεία/καφενεία/κέντρα διασκέδασης, αίθουσες πολλαπλώνχρήσεων, αίθουσες αναμονής επιβατών, τράπεζες/ ανταλλακτήρια κ.λπ.), προσωρινήςδιαμονής, εκπαίδευσης, υγείας και κοινωνικής πρόνοιας, δικαιοσύνης και σωφρονισμού,*γραφείων και εμπορίου*, βιομηχανίας και βιοτεχνίας, καθώς επίσης και στους χώρουςστάθμευσης αυτοκινήτων και πρατηρίων καυσίμων» -πλην των εξαιρέσεων της παρ. 5 τουάρθρου αυτού- θα πρέπει μέχρι το 2020 να διασφαλιστεί η προσπέλασή τους από άτομα μεαναπηρία διαφορετικά τα κτίρια αυτά θα θεωρούνται αυθαίρετα, είναι προτιμότερο νααναζητηθεί προς μίσθωση από την αρχή προσβάσιμος χώρος ώστε να αποφευχθούν οιαναγκαίες παρεμβάσεις/τροποποιήσεις μέχρι το 2020 ή/και σύμφωνα με ταπροβλεπόμενα στην απάντηση της ερώτησης 5.Επισημαίνεται επίσης ότι, ούτως ή άλλως, βάσει της Εγκυκλίου ΥΠΕΚΑ μεΑ.Π.οικ.42382/16.07.2013 με θέμα «Διευκρινίσεις για την εφαρμογή του άρθρου 26 τουΝέου Οικοδομικού Κανονισμού (Ν.4067/2012) που αφορά στις ειδικές ρυθμίσεις για τηνπροσβασιμότητα ΑμεΑ/εμποδιζόμενων ατόμων», το χρονικό όριο ολοκλήρωσης τωναπαραίτητων διαμορφώσεων προσβασιμότητας μέχρι το 2020, αφορά μόνο στιςπεριπτώσεις υφιστάμενων κτιρίων προ της ισχύος του ΝΟΚ. Για την περίπτωσηυφιστάμενων κτιρίων για τα οποία πρόκειται να εκδοθεί οικοδομική άδεια αλλαγήςχρήσης, η δέσμευση αυτή ισχύει με την έκδοση της άδειας δόμησης, εφόσον η νέα χρήσητο απαιτεί.Παράλληλα, αναφορικά με τις υπηρεσίες που θα παρασχεθούν στο εν λόγω οίκημα,επισημαίνεται η, ούτως ή άλλως, υποχρέωση διασφάλισης της προσβασιμότητας σταάτομα με αναπηρία προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών εφόσον χρηματοδοτούνται από τα ΕΔΕΤ(Ευρωπαϊκά Διαρθρωτικά και Επενδυτικά Ταμεία) (βλ. Κανονισμός 1303/2013 άρθρο 7 καιΠαράρτημα Ι-παρ. 5.4) και ως εκ τούτου η υποχρέωση ικανοποίησης των απαιτήσεων πουπεριλαμβάνονται στην περίπτωση (Δ) του κειμένου «Διευκρινήσεις για την εξασφάλισηπροσβασιμότητας στα άτομα με αναπηρία».

----------

